# When do you turn off your aeration?-Stop Feeding?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious if you guys run all year or if you turn it off for the winter Like I do si I can ice fish, when do you turn your bottom diffusers off?"? On a similar point, when do you stop feeding? 

On the feeding, I think tonight will empty my trash can with feed and no way Ill get another bag of feeding in so tonight is the end of it. Water is right around 62 last I checked and everything is still coming up with gusto, just taking them longer to get there.

Salmonid


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Salmonid, I quit feeding when the water temp (top two ft) is in the middle 50's. But,,,,, I always add 10-15 lbs of fat head minnows in the middle of Sept. to fatten my preds for the winter (in April also).

It costs me some $ but I have some healthy thick fish! I had to answer you with all the views and no replies. I appreciate your knowledge and your insight.


----------

